# Sondersendung



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

Soeben berichtet das ZDF in einer Sondersendung von einem tragischen Zwischenfall in Berlin heute morgen. Im Büro von Angela Merkel brach gegen 7 Uhr morgens aus bisher ungeklärter Ursache ein Feuer aus, das für die Vernichtung von Angela Merkels Privat-Bibliothek sorgte. Alle beiden Bücher wurden restlos zerstört. Angela Merkel zeigte sich entsetzt über diesen Verlust, sie hatte das zweite Buch noch nicht fertig ausgemalt.


----------



## Tokko (24 Apr. 2008)

Ein schmerzhafter Verlust für die Frau.....

Mein Beileid.

:thx: fürs teilen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Muli (27 Apr. 2008)

LOL ... das ist ja mal geil!
Danke an das ZDF für die brandheissen News


----------



## maierchen (27 Apr. 2008)

Naja solange ihre stifte noch heil sind is es ja nicht so Tragisch!lol:thumbup:


----------

